# Queries regarding ECA through ICAS



## mouzone (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,
I done my degree in Pakistan, I have few queries regarding document submission for credential assessment. If you a Pakistani degree holder gone through the process, please reply
1. About document request form it seems that it is meant to be filled by university registrar office but in the table for country-wise requirement in my country Pakistan's section it is written that documents are to be submitted by HEC and on HEC website listed services, they only mention attestation of documents and photocopies, it does not have anything about issuing such forms, kindly confirm where do I have to apply for filling this form? my university or HEC. and for official record to be submitted by school/institution my university has a procedure to send transcript in sealed envelope do I have to avail that service or send my transcript myself to HEC to be seal and enclosed with other documents.
2. My university issues Marks sheet at the end of each session, all information in these marks sheets are consolidated in final transcript, If I am sending the attested copy of final transcript do I still need to send attested copies of individual marks sheets as well?


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

mouzone said:


> Hello,
> I done my degree in Pakistan, I have few queries regarding document submission for credential assessment. If you a Pakistani degree holder gone through the process, please reply
> 1. About document request form it seems that it is meant to be filled by university registrar office but in the table for country-wise requirement in my country Pakistan's section it is written that documents are to be submitted by HEC and on HEC website listed services, they only mention attestation of documents and photocopies, it does not have anything about issuing such forms, kindly confirm where do I have to apply for filling this form? my university or HEC. and for official record to be submitted by school/institution my university has a procedure to send transcript in sealed envelope do I have to avail that service or send my transcript myself to HEC to be seal and enclosed with other documents.
> 2. My university issues Marks sheet at the end of each session, all information in these marks sheets are consolidated in final transcript, If I am sending the attested copy of final transcript do I still need to send attested copies of individual marks sheets as well?


1. Send your transcripts and degree to HEC for attestation & seal. no need to get any form filled by University or HEC.
2. Send Transcripts for all semesters plus the consolidated one.


----------



## raza1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

*information required*

Hello Members,

i have done my MBA -HR in 2008 from PAF-KIET. 
As express entry program requirement , i need an ECA for my Highest qualification , i:e MBA-HR.

I will get an ECA through ICAS , as i can not apply through WES because KIET is not included in their designated list of institutions for Pakistan.

i will follow the procedure in the below manner :

I will get HEC attested photocopies of MBA degree and MBA transcript through HEC Islamabad , in an envelope , which will be signed and sealed by HEC Islamabad Pakistan.

Along with signed and sealed envelope of HEC , icas application form will also be sent and offcourse will make payment through prescribed method.


Please let know if i am missing any step in this process , i will be waiting for your immediate response ,as i am so much confused.


----------

